# سعر المتر مربع من الاسفلت



## افون (11 يناير 2013)

كم سكلف سعر المتر مربع من الاسفلت حتى نزوله الى الموقع طبعا بالبيوتمين والفارادات والصب بيز يعنى هيبقا سعر المتر مربع من الاسفلت كام بعد كل الحاجات دى


----------



## أبويزن العرب (11 يناير 2013)

السعر يحكم عليه مكان العمل


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (12 يناير 2013)

ظروف المشروع وسمك الطبقات والمعدلات وغيره بتتحكم ف السعر


----------



## فواز الجبوري (22 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي ..هذا شيت أكسل منظم لمعرفة سعر المكعب ألاسفلت .. طبعا يجب أن تعرف أسعار المواد قبلا .. و الموقع .. و معدل أستهلاك الوقود .....الخ ..والله الموفق ..بالمناسبة ألشيت من تاليف احد ألاخوة نسيت أسمه ..دعوه له بظهر الغيب بأذن الله..و اليك الرابطتحليل سعر ألأسفلت - Download - 4shared - Fawaz Aziz


----------

